# كيف ممكن اتحكم عن طريق الموبايل



## staif (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

شباب كيف ممكن اتحكم ب device مشبوك عالكمبيوتر عن طريق الموبايل

ما بدي استعمل ال bluetooth او wireless بدي طريقة اتصل عالكمبيوتر واتحكم 


وشكرا


----------



## ghandy_m (18 نوفمبر 2009)

and how the mobile is connected to PC


----------



## بورعى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

الى الاخوه الاعزاء ارجو مساعدتى فى عمل اوكيفية عمل دائره او طريقة توصيل المبايل لعمل جهاز انذار للسياره يتم التحكم به عن طريق الجوال واشكركم اخوانى الاعزاء


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## mohmednafea (3 يناير 2010)

انا مشروع تخرجى كان التحكم بالاجهزه الكهربيه عن طريق الموبيل لو عايز تاخد فكره عن الموضوع راسلنا ع الميل ده [email protected] وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقنا ونشوف الحل


----------

